# Broke EZ Clips on EHEIM Filter



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Apparently I didn't have things lined up right and snapped off TWO  of the EZ clips on my EHEIM 2028 Filter. Does anyone have experience with replacing these clips? I found EZ clip replacements on line but can't see how the replacement would work.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry i dont get your question....i got the same filter and broke the same part ...i got a replace part at my LFS for 8$ and then snap it back on and im on track ...took me less than a min ..and the replace part that i got exactly the same with the clip that broke.so its work fine just like before
CK


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine pop up off ever time I take it apart for a cleaning. They just seem to snap back in place for me, for now...


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

They may not have broken actually, just snapped off. Possibly you could just snap them back on.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I got replacement parts at my LFS....they were nice enough to just give them to me! Probably because I bought two wild caught eretmodus cyanostictus  They showed me how to take the old ones off and put these on.

Trigger and Markolodeon....I snapped them in half. Definitely broken. But you did make it sound like it will be easy to repair.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

^ This is good to know, take Pro II apart with extreme care from now on. Canisters are weird. First you have to lube the outer seal with vaseline and then be extremely gentle with them.

Except for those Mag 350s, they almost seem indestructible. I'm getting my first xp3 next week, hope it proves to be the best of the canister bunch, altho right now it is the C-360.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck with your new filter. I have been able to replace the clips on mine. It was very easy to do and it's up and running again. :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Markolodeon said:


> I'm getting my first xp3 next week, hope it proves to be the best of the canister bunch, altho right now it is the C-360.


I love my XP3 - I managed to butterfingers with it one day and dropped it during maintenance, it was full of water but it didn't break, not even a scratch and it was on uneven ground too (pointy bits everywhere - I clean them outside), that to me is good build quality, never had an issue with the thick sturdy clips, the o-ring seal is like an airlock when you try and pull it apart. Fantastic cans IMO, never had experience with eheim though, wouldn't mind trying it but they're just so pricey! Glad you got yours sorted OP.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

^ My xp3 should be here tomorrow, can't wait! I've been looking forward to owning a Pro II, a C-360 and an xp3 to compare based on personal preference experience. Based on what you read on the boards the xp3 seems the most popular.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this thread just got hi-jack......


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Bringing this back up... I need 3 clips for my Eheim 2217, anyone know where I can buy some?

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Big Al's sells them. Their parts aren't easy to search, but they are in there.


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

i goggled it and came up with big als, that fish place, they come in a pack of 4 for around $3


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep I found them on there, thanks guys!

Jeremy


----------

